# Baked beans



## legend_018 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hopefully having pulled pork sandwiches for fathers day. thinking maybe baked beans and corn on the cob to go with it. Maybe cole-slow not sure.

Any good baked beans recipes out there? I'll poke around on google too. If you have any tnt recipes that would be great.

I'll put it on my blog if it's a winner. ; )

: )

M


----------



## RavenWhite (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQ sauce and brown sugar. Or Ketchup,Mustard, and Brown sugar. And of course the beans. This is my favorite way to make baked beans. My moms recipe.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 17, 2010)

I like to make the beans from scratch, with ham hock or bacon, onion, catsup, molasses, mustard...
I like a sweet bean, some like it more like a chili bean.


----------



## RavenWhite (Jun 17, 2010)

My mom adds onion sometimes too actually.  It makes it have a better taste.


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 18, 2010)

Amish Baked Beans

1 lb dry navy beans
1/2 lb bacon ends
1 med onion, quartered
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup molasses
2 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 Tbs vinegar
2 cup hot water

1. Soak beans overnight in 6 cups water; add 1/4 teaspoon baking soda if water is hard.

2. Parboil beans for 20 minutes. Drain beans after parboiling; rinse with cold water.

3. Dice bacon ends to 1 inch square, placing half in the bottom of a 2 quart bean pot or casserole along with the quartered onion.

4. Add beans. Mix remaining ingredients with hot water. Pour over top of beans. Top with remaining bacon ends.

5. Cover and bake in a slow (300 degree) oven for about 6 hours adding hot water as needed to keep beans moist.

Servings: 8


----------



## letscook (Jun 18, 2010)

I post this one awhile ago

This is our family all time favoriteand a must at all gatherings. Makes alot. I make up a batch and then put into small containers and freeze when we aren't having a large gathering. It freezes well - Oh and I don't baked first when Im going to freeze it. 
It doesn't last long and everyone wants the recipe.

*Bean* *Bake
*1 lb. ground beef
1 lb bacon cut up into pieces
1 large onion diced
1/2 cup Ketchup
1/2 cup or you favorite bottled Barbque sauce
1 tsp salt
4 Tbl yellow mustard
4 Tbl Molasses
1 tsp chili powder
3/4 tsp black pepper
2 - 16 oz can Red Kidney Beans drained
2 - 16 oz can pork & Beans
2 - 16 oz can Butter Beans Drained
Brown beef, bacon and onion
Drain excess fat
Combine all the rest of the Ingredients except the beans
Stir well
Add Beans
*Bake* 1 Hr at 350


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 18, 2010)

mcnerd said:


> Amish Baked Beans
> 2. Parboil beans for 20 minutes. Drain beans after parboiling; rinse with cold water.



Do you bring the water to a full boil before putting the beans in. I guess I'm trying to understand exactly what parboiling means. I saw a definition that said: partially cooked in boiling water.  but just want to make sure I get the water to a full boil before droppin the beans in.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 18, 2010)

It means the beans are not fully cooked after the 20 minutes... yes you can boil it, or simmer.


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 18, 2010)

Parboiling means to par(tially) cook the beans in boiling water.  Hope that helps.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 18, 2010)

For me from scratch, from dried beans is the way to go.  I use this recipe, I usually omit the onion, since the one time that I included it, the onion overwhelmed the flavor, although it could have just been a really strong onion.   I also often use bacon instead of salt pork.

I cook mine in a crock pot.

Grammie Bea's Boston Baked Beans - 218828 - Recipezaar


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 18, 2010)

If you've never cooked beans from dry beans before, there are a number of already cooked, unflavored beans on the market.  Simply drain them and add other ingredients.  The secret to baked beans is slow and low cooking temperatures.  

Here are two similar recipes that will make you outstanding beans, without the risk of undercooked beans.

Boston Baked Beans
Boston is famous for its baked beans.  In colonial times, Boston had a ready supply of molasses, which is the primary flavor in this recipe.  But we don't want to make it too strong.

Ingredients:
2 quarts cooked great white or navy beans, drained
1/2 lb. bacon or diced ham hock
1 medium onion, chopped
1/2 cup brown sugar
3 tbs. dark molasses
1 tbs. yellow mustard
3 tbs. tomato paste

Preheat oven to 325' F.
Combine all ingredients in a heavy, lidded pot such as an enameled dutch oven.  Insert into the oven.  Bake for 3 hours, stirring every half-hour to combine the flavors and prevent the beans from sticking.  Serve hot.

Goodweed's Baked Beans

Ingredients:
2 quarts cooked great white or navy beans, drained
1/2 lb. bacon or diced, smoked ham hock
1 medium onion, chopped
3 tbs. brown sugar
1 cup grade-b maple syrup
1/2 tsp. Mesquite Liquid Smoke
2 tbs. chili powder

Preheat oven to 325' F.
Combine all ingredients in a heavy, lidded pot such as an enameled dutch oven.  Insert into the oven.  Bake for 3 hours, stirring every half-hour to combine the flavors and prevent the beans from sticking.  Serve hot.

There are hundreds of recipes for baked beans.  The two I have presented are sweet.  Others will no doubt give your recipes for ranch-style beans, or barbecue beans.  They will be delicious, judging from the quality of DC folks.  In my opinion though, with pulled pork already giving the guests a great and savory sandwich, I'd go with the sweet type of beans to act as a counterpoint against the tangy slaw and flavor of the pork.  Now all you need is some ice-cold root beer and a great chilled bowl of diced fruit to cleanse the palate.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ToveCecilieFasting (Jun 19, 2010)

*The Greek way*

Here in Greece we eat baked beans a lot - always made from scratch! This is a very easy recipe, from my website:



You´ll need:
*250 gram/8.5 oz giant beans*
*One  big onion*
*One or two carrots (optional)*
*Three-four  table spoons of tomato paste*
*Olive oil*
*One  table spoon flour*
*Salt, pepper, dried oregano*Soak  the beans over night and throw away the water. Boil until soft -  depending on the beans that can take one or several hours. In a separate  pot, saute the roughly chopped onion in olive oil, add the sliced  carrots and a spoon of tomato paste, plus a little bit of water. Stir  and let boil until the water has evaporated.
Add the beans to an  oven proof dish. Add the onion/carrots and the rest of the tomato paste  and mix well. Add salt, pepper, oregano and a good dash of olive oil and  mix well. Sprinkle with the flour. Bake in the oven for approximately  half and hour on 200 C/400 F.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 19, 2010)

I accidently parboiled too many beans than what I need. What do I do with all the left over "parboiled beans". I soaked them all last night and most of today. I have too much work to do to be worrying about these extra par boiled beans. Can I do something with them for storage purposes?


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 19, 2010)

Do you have a spare slow cooker? If so, just cook the extra up in that with some celery/carrot/onion, a bay leaf, and a hamhock. You can forget about it until done, then freeze in manageable portions.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks there in the oven now. They'll be done tonight. SHould I put them in the refrigerate and than take out and reheat tomorrow before company comes?


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 19, 2010)

ummmm, yes... what else would you do?


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 19, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> ummmm, yes... what else would you do?



it doesn't seem like a lot of ingredients that absolutely needs refrigeration. I'm sure there are some things you can just leave on the counter/stove top over night - if serving the next day.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 19, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> ummmm, yes... what else would you do?



I was talking about the Baked Beans - not the left over beans in crockpot.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 19, 2010)

Also, I've been cooking my baked beans for a little while. The water seemed to eventually evaporate and I covered the beans again to keep them moist. 

How does it actually get thick? It seems like it's either covered in hot water/chix broth or it's all evaporated.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 19, 2010)

I would NOT leave the baked beans out. (not sure why one would think it would be O.K.)
They will thicken towards the end of cooking. If not thick enough for you, take some out, puree, and put back into the rest.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 19, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> I would NOT leave the baked beans out. (not sure why one would think it would be O.K.)
> They will thicken towards the end of cooking. If not thick enough for you, take some out, puree, and put back into the rest.



awesome thanks. I guess I wasn't sure. I have been surprised to hear people state that I could leave something out for the night if serving the next day - thinking the answer was going to be an absolute no. So I wasn't quite sure. It doesn't seem to have things like milk, eggs, cream etc. but totally understand that it has to be refrigerated. I mean I usually refrigerate most things.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 19, 2010)

things other than dairy can go bad, providing an environment for bacteria to grow.


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 19, 2010)

20 oz can of baked beans
2 cans of Apple pie filling
1/4 -1/2 cup apple juice
1 tbls any type of mustard
2-4 tbls bbq sauce
2 tbls favorite bbq rub
1 pack of lil smokies
3-4 slices chopped cooked bacon
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 green pepper or 1 jalopeno
Salt
pepper
Mix the above in a aluminum drip pan and use it as the drip pan for the pork butt. Once the butt has finished cooking, cook beans an extra 10 min to ensure that the fat is cooked..i did this last week and the flavor of the pork butt and hickory smoke made these beans so tasty.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 19, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> things other than dairy can go bad, providing an environment for bacteria to grow.



The boiled dinner I"m making right now with the picnic pork shoulder, carrots, potatoes, sweet potatoes, and cabbage. It wont be done until close to 11pm. It will take a few hours at least!! to cool down enough to put it in the refrigerator and I'll have to go to the bed at that point.  I'm thinking this is ok to leave out over night. the baked beans should be done in an hour hopefully - or I should say I'm going to give up in an hour and hopefully let it cool for an hour and than place in refrigerator.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 19, 2010)

if you say so...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> ... I'm thinking this is ok to leave out over night...




I disagree.  The weather is hot.  I would refrigerate the meat and veggies overnight.  Do not refrigerate them in the liquid.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 19, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I disagree.  The weather is hot.  I would refrigerate the meat and veggies overnight.  Do not refrigerate them in the liquid.



I was hoping to actually get the stew made tonight. immerse the broth with potatoes - mix with the  rest of the veggies etc. so that tomorrow all i have to do is put them into containors for the freezer. I suppose I could save a step tonight since it will be getting late and let it cool down a little and throw veggies/potoes in refrigerator "separate" from broth and do the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 19, 2010)

put them in shallow bowls, put sealed bags of ice in the stuff, it will help cool it down quicker.
and YES, refrigerate.


----------

